# Threadfins And Baby Fry...asap Please



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

hi all. anyone having knowledge of threadfins, please give me some info. will they eat baby fry? and how hardy are they? any otherr info much needed. thank you.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

From what I have read they are just like guppys, they will eat their young, separate the fry. You can feed them hard boiled egg yolk, or mash flaked food really fine. You can also feed frozen bloodworms or brine shrimp. I mash mine between my fingers and then feed them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Do you have fry already or are you trying to get fry going? If you already have fry, best bet is to remove the adults if you can. The fry are hard to find as Im sure you've already figured out and they dont survive tank transfers too well. 

Threadfins are a good one to start with because the males and females are so easy to tell apart (although I guess that's the case with many other rainbows as well). If you want I can guide you through a fail-proof method for getting the best number of threadfin babies.  Just shoot me a pm or if you still have my number give me a ring sunday or monday and I'll talk you through it. Trying to rescue babies from the community tank is a lot of effort for very little reward.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

**

ok, funny thing. the featherfin males are trying to mate with the endler females! lol

i still have baby fry in the tank, so im not TOO worried, but i wil remove them to a new tank in a few days.

to breed them i must get females. ill give you a call tomorrow Cory, and well set things up! also...im going out today to try and get some females. is a 
1m/2f ratio good?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

With the egg layers ratio isnt as important really. They usually only spawn in the morning or after their trigger (cold water etc.) so the females dont get bothered by the males like livebearers do. Really how you wanna work it is so that the males can catch the females without being distracted by another. Kind of complicated to explain but when we chat I'll be able to explain better. It's a lot of words to type out lol!


----------

